# RAID mit mdadm -> Anfänger mit Problemen und Fragen

## SvenFischer

Ich spiele mit ein paar USB-Sticks rum und möchte mehr über Software RAID unter Linux wissen.

Also ich habe bereits RAID 0 & 1 & 5 erfolgreich eingerichtet und mit Benchmarks analysiert, später kommt dann noch RAID 10, da fehlt mir noch ein gleichwertiger Stick.

Zum Problem:

Ich habe ein RAID 5 mit 3 Sticks, soweit so gut. Wen ich nun einen Stick faulty setze und aus dem RAID entferne, dann möchte ich nun einen Ersatzstick einsetzen. Nur will er das nicht:

```

mdadm /dev/md1 -a /dev/sdc1

mdadm: add new device failed for /dev/sdc1 as 3: Invalid argument
```

dmesg:

```

md: sdc1 does not have a valid v0.90 superblock, not importing!

md: md_import_device returned -22
```

```

mdadm --detail /dev/sdc1

mdadm: /dev/sdc1 does not appear to be an md device

```

Funktionieren tut der alte Stick, das RAID synct wieder und ist dann clear, nur ein neuer Stick nicht. Der neue Stick ist übrigens ähnlich groß und hat auch nur eine Partition.

----------

## schmutzfinger

Hat die Partition auf dem Stick den richtigen Partitionstypen? (FD  Linux raid autodetect)

----------

## SvenFischer

Ja, der TYP ist immer "FD".

Ich vermute, da der Stcik nie in einem RAID eingebunden war, muss er ersteinmal dafür eingerichtet werden, oder?

Ich wäre jedem RAID Erfahrenen dankbar, mit auch mittels IM zu helfen. Gerne helfe ich auch zurück, so wie ich kann.

----------

## py-ro

Probiere mal folgendes

```
sfdisk -d /dev/orig | sfdisk /dev/new

mdadm -a /dev/md1 /dev/newX

```

Py

----------

## Marlo

 *SvenFischer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zum Problem:
> 
> Ich habe ein RAID 5 mit 3 Sticks, soweit so gut. Wen ich nun einen Stick faulty setze und aus dem RAID entferne, dann möchte ich nun einen Ersatzstick einsetzen. Nur will er das nicht:
> ...

 

Das hotplugging mit Raid 5 geht erst ab 4 Lw. Es müssen min. 3 Lw. da sein.

----------

## SvenFischer

@Marlo

Wie ich bereits geschrieben habe funktioniert das, aber eben nur mit dem Stick, den ich vorher entfernt hatte! Das macht aber keinen Sinn, wenn ich ein RAID nicht mit einem Ersatz besücken kann, oder?

----------

## Marlo

Achte auf diesen Satz:

"....dem md sagen, dass man schon  weiß was man tut."

----------

